# Understanding Heritage Breeds



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Understanding Heritage Breeds



> From time to time you may hear of certain chicken breeds being referred to as a Heritage Breed. What exactly does that mean?
> 
> How does a breed come to be deemed a Heritage Breed?
> 
> For quite some time chickens have been on the menu in America, be it in the form of eggs or the meat of the bird itself. When explorers arrived in this country, they brought with them chickens. As time passed, those chickens were bred and new breeds arose from their lineage. The progression of breeding has led to...


Read more about this article here...


----------

